# Off to the OC fair0-some pics



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yep.. I head off to the orange county fair today, we show on thursday. I will be showing Twist, Amelia, Bebop, and silhouette and megan will be showing Demitasse. I'll update when i return to life


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

GOOD LUCK!!! Bring home lots of ribbons!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

Good luck ...I know you will do well....... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

Good luck! And have fun! :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

I'm sure you'll do great!! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

got home at two last night.. dead tired.. it was fun though. my sister and demi won champion jr lamancha, but the milkers took the breed. Bebop got 2nd in the yearling class, silhouette was 2nd intermediate kid, amelia was 3rd place 3 year old and twist was 4th place 3 year old. and we got 2nd place best 3. Also kabooki and i won the costume contest division for funniest ( i'll find the article) and then we won the best costume.. 25 bucks, a t-shirt, and some cool ribbons!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

A big congrats.. :leap: ..glad it went well... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

That's great!!! Congrats!! :stars: The costume contests are GREAT fun! Sounds like you had fun and did good!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Off to the OC fair*

some pictures


----------

